# TTRS - Discounts?



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi all

Been away from the TT Forum as I moved to the dark side and got a Golf R.

I am now starting to think about my next car and quite fancy a TTRS. Has anyone on here with an RS, managed to get much of a discount when buying?

Thanks


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Golf R? Thats ok, my wife has one too :wink:

See above thread, orange wheels offer is about a grand over what was available the past few months, first over 10% without family insiders that i've heard about on the TTRS.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Got close to 17% last month. It was on a stock car that met 98% of required spec.

The deal was from Inchcape who were discounting their whole stock to meet Audis first quarter targets. This apparently releases greater discounts/bonus for the dealer at the end of the year, so worth them losing money on the 'special discount' weekend


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I've never ordered an Audi without negotiating a discount off list. I have however had to play dealers off against each other to achieve that. Usually if you walk into the showroom at the end of the month and in the winter months, when they're sales I think are lower... my missis has a Golf R too. Must be the perfect driveway duo, a TT and a Golf R


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> my missis has a Golf R too. Must be the perfect driveway duo, a TT and a Golf R


I know just what you mean . . .


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

BlueMagic said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > my missis has a Golf R too. Must be the perfect driveway duo, a TT and a Golf R
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

tortoise99 said:


> I am now starting to think about my next car and quite fancy a TTRS. Has anyone on here with an RS, managed to get much of a discount when buying?
> 
> Thanks


The best discount I've had so far, on my Factory order specification is 8%. I'll need more than that to get me signing up. I have had some tempting discounts on stock cars though, just not found one with the right specification yet


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

BlueMagic said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > my missis has a Golf R too. Must be the perfect driveway duo, a TT and a Golf R
> ...


Work in IT? CPU & GPU can't be a coincidence? 

Very geeky nonetheless :wink:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> BlueMagic said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Pred said:
> ...


I was thinking the same.. next is BIOS


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

Ordered TT-RS in December. Got build week for wc 29th May. Exclusive colour has increased the lead time. Managed to negotiate 9% off OTR price. RRP of car was £65k, agreed price was £59,300. My local Audi dealer has matched the cheapest carwow quote, although I have made sure the carwow quote was the best it can be. Got 12% off my Q7, and 9% off TT-RS. Good luck with purchase.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Barmybob said:


> tortoise99 said:
> 
> 
> > I am now starting to think about my next car and quite fancy a TTRS. Has anyone on here with an RS, managed to get much of a discount when buying?
> ...


Coast2coast offering 11% + Fianace Contribution (£1200)


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I've been looking around at prices for the RS and noticed those sort of figures from coast2coast, when I finally decide to push the button will give them a go and see if they can meet their quoted numbers

Slightly off topic, Real Thing is that Slades garage in Penn in your profile pic?


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

E said:


> I've been looking around at prices for the RS and noticed those sort of figures from coast2coast, when I finally decide to push the button will give them a go and see if they can meet their quoted numbers
> 
> Slightly off topic, Real Thing is that Slades garage in Penn in your profile pic?


Funny you should ask that as I was trying to think where I got that Car From the other Day was purchased from Slades about 4 Years ago.
I'm waitng to hear back from the Dealer re coast2coast about finance but they don't seem to have any problem with the 11%


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I only recognise it as it's just round the corner from me, they have some VERY nice cars in there.

Be interested to see how you get on with the coast2coast discount

Thanks


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Real Thing said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> > tortoise99 said:
> ...


Did anyone get an order in at that, and if so did it stick? I got a quote back qualifying the above, followed by a phone call saying the price was genuine and an order had been placed at that discount and call back if I wanted to proceed, followed by an apology mail saying it was an error and the dealer re-quoted (6% + £1200).

I must admit it did leave me in a dilemma - I could have pulled the plug and walked away from my deposit and still been better off! But not a consideration now, happy with my price again and my build is confirmed 9th May 

It looks like Orange Wheels is still on top, 8% plus £1200. Or cars in-stock, if your lucky enough to find your desired spec.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

ross_t_boss said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> > Coast2coast offering 11% + Finance Contribution (£1200)
> ...


After Acceptance for Finance Dealer noticed coast2coast mistake (Should have been 8% Not 11%) but after couple of phone conversation's they have honored the Deal so got 11% + the £1200 Contribution Order gone in Today


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Real Thing said:


> After Acceptance for Finance Dealer noticed coast2coast mistake (Should have been 8% Not 11%) but after couple of phone conversation's they have honored the Deal so got 11% + the £1200 Contribution Order gone in Today


Top job, I think the dealer screwed up there as coast2coast told me they'd had the dealer accept one order at that price as of yesterday.

Glad to hear someone got a good deal out of it and well done for holding your nerve against them wanting to back out. May have been a bit of luck there, but seized the advantage and ran with it when it counted!


----------



## s3dbw (Feb 22, 2018)

First post on this web site as I have just ordered a TTRS, having owned RS3's for the last 4 years. Order went in last week, but you may be interested to know that the dealer showed me the notification from Audi saying that the order book on the TTRS coupe and roadster closed as of today (24th)


----------



## Frada01 (Feb 24, 2018)

I can concur, order books closed on the TTRS today. Ive seen the memo in person. Must be readying for the facelift?

That's my dilemma right now. Been offered a pretty high spec TTRS at a good discount 11.2% cash deal. Just something not sitting right. Found out it's a launch car and been sitting around since build week 26. My spidey senses are tingling with this one. Should I walk away or am i worrying about nothing. Is there anything different with these launch cars that I should be aware of?
Start-up version Z (YCZ)
Introductory volume (S0C)

Sorry my first post. Been lurking for a couple of weeks now. Great Forum BTW.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

The launch cars were very high spec, if the price is right then go for it.

Last time the order books closed they used the excuse about a problem with the aircon which pushed the emissions over.

Some one else said Audi just wanted to keep production low.

Anyone know why?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

If the order book is closed why is the TT RS still listed on the Audi website?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

tt3600 said:


> If the order book is closed why is the TT RS still listed on the Audi website?


It's not on the "beta" mobile site - incidentally I had a look today as it was just unleashed for public viewing, and noticed I had to browse to the old mobile site to see the TTRS.

And once found on the mobile site it says "The TT RS Coupe is now subject to availability. Please speak to your local Audi Centre for pricing and stock availability matching your requirements".

I'd bet the books won't open again until the Facelift is released, probably later this year.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

ross_t_boss said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > If the order book is closed why is the TT RS still listed on the Audi website?
> ...


Order Books are closed confirmed by my dealer as my order hasn't been accepted but as I have been messed about so much they will honour the 11% on a Facelift when launched if I want (Trying to get 11% off a RS3 instead at the moment)


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Which dealer was that from?

Also, has anyone got an info on the facelift?

Thnx


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

It's strange this is just for the TT-RS. If it's simply the case that it's pending the facelift model, then should apply to the whole TT range, not just RS. Anyone been successful at ordering TT / TT-S this week?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

the_fadester said:


> It's strange this is just for the TT-RS. If it's simply the case that it's pending the facelift model, then should apply to the whole TT range, not just RS. Anyone been successful at ordering TT / TT-S this week?


A facelift Could just mean a different grill, different styling on things like the defuser area etc - things that specific to the TTRS, the main body panels are likely to stay the same.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Real Thing said:


> Order Books are closed confirmed by my dealer as my order hasn't been accepted but as I have been messed about so much they will honour the 11% on a Facelift when launched if I want (Trying to get 11% off a RS3 instead at the moment)


That's a bit gutting, were they able to give any indication of when that might be? Press 'em hard for the RS3 if that's your preference, but I'd bet they will be glad of a way out from their 'good will' so probably another fight on your hands. Why is it so hard to give Audi 50 grand :lol:

I'd expect they start churning out the lower ranges first and open books for TTRS later in the year, with lesser discount and no deposit contribution for a while. I hope they make more than just a few cosmetic changes to make it worth the wait!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

How long has the TTRS been out? Got a good look at a couple last November when I was changing cars and was very impressed how fresh and current I thought the styling was. Never quite took the plunge, but I think the RS must be the car I've most looked at on AutoTrader over the years.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

che6mw said:


> How long has the TTRS been out? Got a good look at a couple last November when I was changing cars and was very impressed how fresh and current I thought the styling was. Never quite took the plunge, but I think the RS must be the car I've most looked at on AutoTrader over the years.


They were first appearing here late 2016

I think around 160 or so were registered in 2016

The order books were closed and none were registered in early 2017 I was led to believe

Now the order books have closed again, I'd love to know why.

Maybe Audi have got the hump about the discounts dealers are offering on their flagship models?


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

According to this the facelift should have 20 bhp more;
https://www.carwow.co.uk/news/audi-tt-f ... -date-3842

Maybe the facelift will be revealed at Geneva next week?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks all. Another Audi release that'll make my R8 seem pedestrian by comparison 

Love the look of the current TTRS, so hope they don't meddle too much.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Currently contemplating a RS3 Sportback, but today whilst talking to a dealer via CarWow I was offered a £60,685 OTR Coupe for £51,000 OTR. Brand New, sat in the showroom (48 miles on the clock).

I must admit, I'm tempted, especially as I reckon there's more discount to be had. that's if I can justify to myself a TTC is as practical as an A3 Sportback e.g. to ferry two kids around in... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Frada01 (Feb 24, 2018)

kmpowell said:


> Currently contemplating a RS3 Sportback, but today whilst talking to a dealer via CarWow I was offered a £60,685 OTR Coupe for £51,000 OTR. Brand New, sat in the showroom (48 miles on the clock).
> 
> I must admit, I'm tempted, especially as I reckon there's more discount to be had. that's if I can justify to myself a TTC is as practical as an A3 Sportback e.g. to ferry two kids around in... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Wow. That's a great discount. If your not buying can you share the details. I'm in the market myself. Was this a cash price ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Frada01 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Currently contemplating a RS3 Sportback, but today whilst talking to a dealer via CarWow I was offered a £60,685 OTR Coupe for £51,000 OTR. Brand New, sat in the showroom (48 miles on the clock).
> ...


The dealer has now pre-registered it, so it might not be such a tempting deal? Having said that it's still sat in their showroom unused. He sent me this video of it yesterday to try and tempt me back into considering it... https://video.citnow.com/vtQQflsXHhl

It was a PCP price.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

kmpowell said:


> Frada01 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Don't think they'll be many takers brave enough for that one been on Audi Approved Cars since January @ £54K now £52K so if you get the Finance Contribution as well there already at £50800


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Seen that Vegas Yellow TTRS on the Audi website, nice spec...not a fan of the cars people have had badge removal done on..what is the point of that?

Also sure this is a video of that kid on youtube driving an identical one :


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Glenc said:


> Seen that Vegas Yellow TTRS on the Audi website, nice spec...not a fan of the cars people have had badge removal done on..what is the point of that?
> 
> Also sure this is a video of that kid on youtube driving an identical one :


Cant stand that guy. Hangs around with the youtuber with the beard who thinks he's "it".


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

The yellow TTRS initially went on the Audi site at £52K but changed very quickly to £54K, I queried this when I went to my local dealer to talk about a new TTRS and said dealers looked at others on the site and changed prices accordingly

I'm after a yellow one but that has some options I wouldn't necessarily spec, when I specd up one through a broker it worked about the same for pre-registered


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

E said:


> The yellow TTRS initially went on the Audi site at £52K but changed very quickly to £54K, I queried this when I went to my local dealer to talk about a new TTRS and said dealers looked at others on the site and changed prices accordingly
> 
> I'm after a yellow one but that has some options I wouldn't necessarily spec, when I specd up one through a broker it worked about the same for pre-registered


I just bought that one at York Audi tonight part exchanging my RS3 Saloon.....best part exchange price over £6k more than anyone else and another £1250 off the £52k they wanted. There's deals to be had out there.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Congrats and well done. You'll love it.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Jasonoldschool said:


> I just bought that one at York Audi tonight part exchanging my RS3 Saloon.....best part exchange price over £6k more than anyone else and another £1250 off the £52k they wanted. There's deals to be had out there.


Nice one 8)

The Grey roadster at Leeds Audi has been tempting me, so glad I'm not heading up north any time soon!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well don't go into Manchester Audi where they have a very nice Ara blue RS roadster on show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Barmybob said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought that one at York Audi tonight part exchanging my RS3 Saloon.....best part exchange price over £6k more than anyone else and another £1250 off the £52k they wanted. There's deals to be had out there.
> ...


We've just bought a S3 cab from Leeds and have to say the salesperson Craig in used car sales went above and beyond. The roadster is nice to be honest I did make a phone call on it yesterday but the part exchange price was wooful.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Well don't go into Manchester Audi where they have a very nice Ara blue RS roadster on show.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that yesterday....it was stunning but they were not willing to offer much in the way of discount....
Manchester audi is where my last three RS cars have come from.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jasonoldschool said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > The yellow TTRS initially went on the Audi site at £52K but changed very quickly to £54K, I queried this when I went to my local dealer to talk about a new TTRS and said dealers looked at others on the site and changed prices accordingly
> ...


Congrats, it's a really nice & great spec car. Personally I love the yellow, and with the RS badges back in, it's pretty much a perfect spec car. £50k is still a lot of money for a TTRS, but with those options it should add to its RV later in life. Enjoy!

Hope/glad my post/video helped you in buying it. you've also saved me a fortune!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Jasonoldschool said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > The yellow TTRS initially went on the Audi site at £52K but changed very quickly to £54K, I queried this when I went to my local dealer to talk about a new TTRS and said dealers looked at others on the site and changed prices accordingly
> ...


Great choice of colour - I'm a sucker for the Vegas, it just makes it look a different car. Have fun


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > E said:
> ...


I saw it in early January but they wanted near list price for it, then I saw it drop to £54k asks a few questions but the ox valuation was low so walked away, then the salesman called me Wednesday morning with a revised deal and the deal was done. Added bonus is when I collected I asked for a spec print out and it's got the 174mph increase....not that I will ever use it!


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Congrats it's an awesome car you must be very happy! Are you gonna get the badges put back on it? I feel like it's lacking something without them


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Glenc said:


> Congrats it's an awesome car you must be very happy! Are you gonna get the badges put back on it? I feel like it's lacking something without them


I actually have some black ring badges which I bought for my Viper green TTS but never got round to fitting and I've ordered a rear TTRS badge in black so will do them all when that arrives and the weather gets warmer. I'm not going to do the front grill badge as I quite like the look of the front without it, but agree the rear is a little bare.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

When I saw the vid I thought it looked clean debadged, but with the black pack would suit black rings and rear badge very well. It'll definitely have a bit of the 'super car' look!

Great deal, but what made you trade out of an RS3 for it?


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

ross_t_boss said:


> When I saw the vid I thought it looked clean debadged, but with the black pack would suit black rings and rear badge very well. It'll definitely have a bit of the 'super car' look!
> 
> Great deal, but what made you trade out of an RS3 for it?


I have had two Rs3 saloons, the first one I had was delivered with the wrong interior and my last one I actually loved to bits, probably the best practical car I have owned in terms of performance and practicality, but I have a work car which I use most of the time and wanted something a little different for weekend use, so opted to go back to a TTRS. I recently sold my R8 aswell so wanted a car with go cart handling again lol.

I had a TTRS when they were launched in Dec 2016 and to be honest it's probably the only car I missed, so I've been looking around for a different TT and contemplated ordering one in an exclusive colour, but now the order books have been closed the nearest I could get to something different was this yellow one. The discount was right and the part exchange price was right so I bit the bullet.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought that one at York Audi tonight part exchanging my RS3 Saloon.....best part exchange price over £6k more than anyone else and another £1250 off the £52k they wanted. There's deals to be had out there.
> ...


It's still there so I decided to dip my toe in the water.... They're after 14% APR on PCP or HP :lol: Now I really would like a TTRS but not with a deal like that!

With the same deposit, term, final payment & monthly charge at a 6.4% rate I would have roughly £10K higher budget to play with. I do currently have a CAR WOW offer on an unregistered TTRS roadster at 6.4% with a 7% saving over the list too! Sadly this car doesn't have the high level seat heat vents nor the carbon inlays though


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

High level seat heat vents?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its a roadster option - "Head-level heating" Air vents in the backrests of the front seats provide a warming flow of air at head level. Can be adjusted in 3 stages using the rotary control in the outer air vents


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had the head level heating on my Mk3 TTS Roadster. It's no longer part of the same package so don't have it on the RS. To be honest I hardly ever used it and I'm a person that normally has the roof down all year round if not raining, so don't miss it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The head level heater is OK but that's all. It's not a deal breaker if every other box is ticked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

